

Vim powered browsing with Firefox - ktr
https://github.com/akhodakivskiy/VimFx

======
roopeshv
I use pentadactyl (fork of vimperator). How different is it from pentadactyl?

~~~
ktr
Seems much lighter weight and doesn't change your interface so much. I tried
pentadactyl and it felt (to me) that it changed the browser experience too
much. This has fewer commands and options, but seems like "just what I need"
as opposed to "everything". I came across it looking for Vimium for Firefox.

